

Ask HN: What happened to avg? - KhalilK


======
dang
We got rid of it, something that has been on our list for a while.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9297678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9297678)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8264220](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8264220)

